# Need id info



## Snakeman (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw this outstanding frog pic and have to know what kind it is so i can read up and get a few of them
Can anyone help me and tell me what kind it is
yes im new to froggies but when i saw this one it blow my mind
thanks
Steve
C.E.R.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

That is Scaphiophryne gottlebei.


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks mate now to do some research


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are not an easy frog to get either, they come from Madaragascar, you should try and contact Jason "Protean" he has a shipment coming in and see if you can get in on the oder if it already has not gone through.


----------

